# AR15 Stripped Lower Deals



## ouija (Oct 11, 2011)

Any place in the surrouding area selling stripped lowers for a decent deal? I would rather buy local and not to have to deal with the shipping etc that comes along with ordering online.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Check with USA performance on Hwy 29


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

Mikes sometimes has a couple in. They had an AR10 lower in there a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I bought one from Ubers on Fairfield for about $125.00


----------



## ouija (Oct 11, 2011)

125 is still pretty high but i guess it depends on what brand was stamped on it


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

I bought an S&W MP 15 lower from Mike's for 125. Yeah, I could have found one for 70 bucks in Shotgun News or someplace, but by the time you pay shipping and FFL transfer and tax, you are right back at 125. Or more. And I put money in someone's pocket here in our community.


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

Go online and check AIM surplus they have Spikes Tactical lowers for $79 with free shipping.


----------



## ouija (Oct 11, 2011)

I have seen the AIM spikes I was just curious if there was any where local that I could support and not get raped on the prices. I wished I had gotten in on the blemished spikes lowers AIM had a few weeks ago though. Probably the best deal I have seen on complete lowers was on Surplus ammo 164.00


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Gun show in like 10 days at the fairgrounds .. last show i picked up for for 100$ out the door


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

The best deal I've ever seen on stripped lowers is at Palmetto State Armory. They are currently $80, but I got one for their 4th of July sale for $50 shipped.

As for local the best prices I've ever seen are ~$80. Although, I can't remember where I saw that price.


----------

